
App developers withdraw from US as patent fears reach 'tipping point' - aaronbrethorst
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/appsblog/2011/jul/15/app-developers-withdraw-us-patents?mobile-redirect=false
======
techn_in
This really depresses me =/. How can our patent system be allowed to be so
screwed up? It is seriously starting to stifle innovation.

